# SpinTech exhaust system...any good?



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

I forget which bro on here had a sound clip of his GTO with a Spin Tech exhaust but THAT is what I want my car to sound like. I haven't seen too much posted about SpinTech exhausts...can anyone provide any feedback?

Also...what do you like better out of curiousity...Magnapacks or a Bassani exhaust? I have an '04 if this helps out.

Many thanks to any that can help...so many exhausts only 1 car lol.

Shock


----------



## red98gt (Sep 13, 2006)

Lots of clips including SpinTechs......

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115630


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just SpinTech Pro Street muffs, LTs w/o cats on a LS1
http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-LaunchFlyby


----------



## BlkonBlk056MT (Apr 20, 2007)

on my old car, a 1999 Mustang 5-spd. V6 i had a side exit spintech system. It sounded like a Ferrari! I'm putting a Spintech system on my GTO ASAP. 

On my mustang
They are loud when you hit it, but they have a very tuned sound around town. downshifting was amazing, heavy barbling and crackling, even on a V6.


----------

